# Deleted Post



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I'd like to know why my post was deleted and called "inappropriate" when what I said was fact? I will not tolerate censorship in any shape or form.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What post was it Rage.....more details?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

The culprit knows. He was here (I think) and is now gone. I asked somebody a question while adding my 2 cents in a statement that is fact. It's in the news just about everyday.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage, I think I know the thread, check you PM inbox


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Now check yours.


----------

